# Pokemon Go



## KlutcH (12/7/16)

So Pokemon go is the new craze.. Anyone here playing?


----------



## dewald.kotze (12/7/16)

KlutcH said:


> So Pokemon go is the new craze.. Anyone here playing?


to my detriment yes. its addictive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (12/7/16)

I am playing , good at throwing my poke balls but shite at finding pokemon. I am too lazy to constantly move around LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/7/16)

I can give you some advise , If you want to find a lot of Pokemon go to a populated area like shopping malls. I took my wife to Canal walk last night to Spur we sat there and caught around 50 Pokemon just sitting at Spur haha. PS: I would have never thought I would go Pokemon hunting with the wife hahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern (12/7/16)

http://fraghero.com/this-trick-allo...nd-data-consumption-while-playing-pokemon-go/

Follow those tips

Im for now just catching them, handing most over to the prof, and leaving the gyms alone - the people inmy area are way to high that I cant attack a gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (13/7/16)

Also started playing on Monday, it has somewhat consumed my life


----------



## KlutcH (13/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> Also started playing on Monday, it has somewhat consumed my life



haha, I suddenly have the urge to join our neighborhood watch so it doesn't seem senseless driving around my area at 20kmph hahahaha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PsiSan (13/7/16)

Lmao! I was up in backyard last night trying to catch a cubone. I then conveniently stepped in some dog crap, the proceeded to curse excessively. My neighbors must think I am a special case


----------



## Cespian (13/7/16)

I have had such an ironic time with Go. Caught a Bulbasaur next to a chopping board and knife stand... like it was asking me to make a salad. Diglet I caught in my bathroom, 3 steps away from the toilet. Horsea by a manhole cover infront of my workplace. Today I will take a walk up Longstreet... suddenly I don't feel so bad keeping my box of pokemon cards I had as a Laaitie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/7/16)

Playing 
not doing very well


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/7/16)

https://gopokemon.co.za/

A mate of mine is trying to get this going please signup if interested.


----------



## KlutcH (13/7/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> https://gopokemon.co.za/
> 
> A mate of mine is trying to get this going please signup if interested.



Thanks for this. I have signed up!


----------



## blujeenz (13/7/16)

I put it on my PC and its doing nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> I put it on my PC and its doing nothing.


Lol, you have to take the PC for a walk!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (13/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> I put it on my PC and its doing nothing.



@blujeenz I never know when you are serious or not! But just in case you are:

Unless your PC has some sort of location services (other than generic IP tracking), and you feel comfy walking around with it, it aint gonna do much. The game uses real time location based mechanics, so you physically have to walk around in the real world to catch em all. 

Speaking of the matter, I spotted guys walking around glued on their phones that look like they have never been exposed to sunlight ever in their lives. Ultimate weight loss application for nerds.


----------



## KlutcH (13/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> I put it on my PC and its doing nothing.



Lol you actually have to have it on your phone with GPS active as its a virtual game that works off google maps. You have to walk/drive around to catch pokemon..

Little tip for everyone as well to save data and battery life...

Go into your google maps 
then "Offline Areas"
add your area 
then download
Your phone wont need to download from the maps after this.

I have done this and I can notice a massive drop in data usage and my battery lasts longer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/7/16)

Cespian said:


> @blujeenz I never know when you are serious or not! But just in case you are:
> 
> Unless your PC has some sort of location services (other than generic IP tracking), and you feel comfy walking around with it, it aint gonna do much. The game uses real time location based mechanics, so you physically have to walk around in the real world to catch em all.
> 
> Speaking of the matter, I spotted guys walking around glued on their phones that look like they have never been exposed to sunlight ever in their lives. Ultimate weight loss application for nerds.


Nah, I was just being a chop again.
I just pictured some guy jolling past with a 21" monitor and tower case.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (13/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nah, I was just being a chop again.
> I just pictured some guy jolling past with a 21" monitor and tower case.



I freakin knew it!!! Got me there I must admit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (13/7/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RichJB (18/7/16)

Isn't it supposed to be intel gathering for the CIA or something? Not that I mind that. I'm way too conventional and old fartish to be of interest to the CIA. If there is one thing worse than being spied on by the CIA, it's not being interesting or important enough to be spied on by the CIA.


----------



## Cespian (18/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Isn't it supposed to be intel gathering for the CIA or something? Not that I mind that. I'm way too conventional and old fartish to be of interest to the CIA. If there is one thing worse than being spied on by the CIA, it's not being interesting or important enough to be spied on by the CIA.



Doubt it. This game "forces" people to go to specific locations rather than tracking their natural behaviour.

Besides, with location services enabled on your mobile device, teamed up with your search history (even those sites visited "incognito" ), there is enough information about you stored already, and any Agency could probably tell you more about you than you know about you. A few years ago I visited history.google.com and nearly got the shock of my life.


----------



## Schnappie (18/7/16)

What happens if you transfer pokemon to the professor?


----------



## Raslin (18/7/16)

You get 1 candy of that type of pokemon. You use the candy to level up you pokemon


----------



## Schnappie (18/7/16)

Thanks @Raslin


----------



## Cobrali (18/7/16)

I have played all the pokemon's and this is the next level of pokemon!


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> I put it on my PC and its doing nothing.


Maybe try your laptop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (19/7/16)

I have hear that you can catch them at VapeCon 2016 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (27/7/16)

blujeenz said:


>



Damn. I still have pokemon cards since my laaitie days. I have tea parties with my daughter. I condition my beard every 3rd day. I guess I'm never getting my man card back.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie (27/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (1/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

